# guppy male



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

hi
wen my male guppy chases my female, it gets a bent tail, but wen he isn't chasing her, he comes bak 2 normal. is sumthin rong??? by da way my female sometimes fights bak at da male wen he tries to nip her gravid spot.

cheers


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

This is typicaly normal livebearer behaviour, your male is just displaying to her and curves his fins in her direction, you will be garanteed to have some fry soon if both parents are mature and there is sufficient cover for the new borns.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Typical guppy mating behavior... it helps to have more females than males to difuse the abuse coming from the male. How would you like it if you were a female guppyu and had a male chasing you all day long!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

nevermind.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

*you're *stupid, lol


----------



## sivan (Dec 22, 2010)

how to identify male and female guppies and what their life cycle and breeding period


----------



## sivan (Dec 22, 2010)

does molly breed with in 2 months


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, mollies can breed within two months.

Female guppies are much bigger and have color only in their tails, ( and sometimes the dorsal fin ) while males are smaller with color all over all fins and the body.


----------

